

Microsoft bets on WebRTC for Skype’s browser future - coloneltcb
http://gigaom.com/2012/06/26/skype-webrtc-web-client/

======
vr000m
The article misses out that Skype also provided Opus codec:
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-codec-opus>. But apart from that WebRTC
is supposed to be an open standard and Mozilla and Google are already
implementing it. So Microsoft not doing it would be quite risky for them. It
is perhaps the reason why they bought Skype in the first place. Also since
being acquired (as stated in the article) Skype has been providing the backend
for Facebook video.

Moreover, Matthew Kaufman
(<http://www.ietf.org/proceedings/10mar/slides/tsvarea-1.pdf>) works with
Skype, as does Jonathan Rosenberg (of SIP fame: <http://www.jdrosen.net/>). So
apart from the original inventors of Skype they have people who have built
other Video and Voice products.

